# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  gjithqka   rreth C# ketu

## ard-ard

Medoj te fillojm ketu per ata qe jan te intresuar te mesoj hapat e par ne c#.. dhe probleme qfar kane  te postojn ketu  pra mir se vini ne c# une po filloj me hello world.. ne c# ni porgram te thjesh per fillim fare.. 






Download  here :
http://www.speedyshare.com/806714189.html

----------

